# Black Rifle



## str8shtr (Jul 4, 2008)

Men I am thinking of building an ar type rifle for myself but have no idea where to get started . Hopefully .45 or tree will way in on this . Thanks in advance for the help. 
Str8


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

I know there are several people on here who will have some good advise, & there is a ton of stuff about ar's on the web. But here's another local site, where they discuss them a ton- utahconcealedcarry.com

ps- you should have thought about this b4 Brother Obama got elected, would have saved you some $$. And figure out what bullet your gonna shoot, and start buying lotsa ammo now...


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

ARs are pretty fun and easy to build. One place to help you find options would be cheaperthandirt.com they have lots of accessories and ideas for you. Only problem is finding a lower right now, since Obama was elected every one is out of them. You might find one on KSL though. I had a CMMG lower with a 6 position collapseable stock that I sold in November. I was impressed with it. Put a Chip Mccormic custom trigger in it, and just had an M4 upper, but it was super simple to assemble. Let me know if I can help


----------



## str8shtr (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys. I'm sure there are alot of people with info I only mentioned their names cuz I know they are gun guys.
P.s. I am not scared of obama


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

str8shtr said:


> Men I am thinking of building an ar type rifle for myself but have no idea where to get started . Hopefully .45 or tree will way in on this . Thanks in advance for the help.
> Str8


.45 doesn't know squat about 'black guns', he don't like 'em. Although, keep asking, there a lot of guy's here that know them quite well. You've heard a few and a few more would be Al Hansen, Loke, Frisco Pete and many more.

Good luck with that. Stuff is now harder to come by.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Run down to the Walmart store and pick up a copy of _Guns and Ammo's Book of the AR-15_. There is an article on building one based on the Bushmaster kit. That might be helpful. I haven't gotten to that article yet, so I don't know what it has to say, but you (and I when I read it) might learn what you need to know.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Buy a striped lower and a parts kit....... If you can find one. My distributor had 230 Bushmaster stripped lowers 2 weeks ago, today, none. If you decide to, give me a holler and I'll see what I can find.

T


----------



## apollosmith (Jun 29, 2008)

Yeah, a good lower is hard to come by right now unless you like paying 1.5 times more than you should. I'd check FBMG (a gun store in Draper). The forums at AR15.com are also very helpful. They have an entire forum on building your own AR. Check the equipment exchange for good deals also.

I've yet to do a build, but I LOVE my Bushmaster M4. I got it for Christmas last year and this year I'm tricking it out a bit - new quad rail, light, vertical grip, sling, etc.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

try

http://www.ar15sales.com/

http://www.armalite.com/ItemForm.aspx?i ... f1832de5ea

but I prefer http://www.model1sales.com/subcats.cfm? ... sessionid=

with model1 you can upgrade to get EXACTLY what you want.

and lots of guys on AR15.com have lowers for sale for a decent price..

http://www.ar15.com/forums/topic.html?b ... 1&t=577070

http://www.ar15.com/forums/topic.html?b=7&f=21&t=521958

http://www.ar15.com Is IMO the best place for info on black rifles.

Hope this helps. 

Gee


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I own a Rock River and use to have a Colt. But the other guys know far more than I. A month ago I ordered two more Olympics. I'm still waiting. :roll: Call me after the Inaugeration. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> I own a Rock River and use to have a Colt. But the other guys know far more than I. A month ago I ordered two more Olympics. I'm still waiting. :roll: Call me after the Inaugeration. :mrgreen:


Tell me about it. :roll: I'm still waiting on a 6.5 Grendel upper from Alexander Arms. I was hoping to get a DSA SA58 with my tax return this year, but I'm not too optimistic about that right now.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

When you build your own AR, just remember that the sum is no better than the parts. So I would use parts from venders with a good rep, not just the cheapest part.
The first time I did a lower it took 3 hours :roll: but now I can do it is 30 minutes or so, so there is a learning curve.
I would heavily recommend the Rock River NM Two Stage Trigger, as it is cheap as far as match triggers go, and is much superior to the standard military trigger.
Also, make sure you have a definite vision or goal as to exactly what you want, or need, so that the outcome will be satisfactory.
And have patience because, as far as AR stuff is concerned, there is a desolation in the land: "_When ye therefore shall see the Obama-nation of desolation, spoken of by Daniel the prophet..._" [Matthew 24:15]


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Frisco Pete said:


> And have patience because, as far as AR stuff is concerned, there is a desolation in the land: "_When ye therefore shall see the Obama-nation of desolation, spoken of by Daniel the prophet..._" [Matthew 24:15]


Now that was goooood.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Lycan said:


> Tell me about it. :roll: I'm still waiting on a 6.5 Grendel upper from Alexander Arms. I was hoping to get a DSA SA58 with my tax return this year, but I'm not too optimistic about that right now.


I love the Grendel, you won't be disappointed. Which model are you going with ?


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

A "camo" black rifle - look at the Remington R-15. Bushmaster and Remington are all owned by the same now, so the Remington R-15 is a Bushmaster product. Cabela's had them on sale, plus their Cabela's Bucks programs you can take another ~$200 off. I think they are on sale for $999. They come in all calibers as you know, probably the .223 would be the most available ammunition to get if Osama and Bin Biden get their gun bans.

The Remington R-15 also has a heavier barrel, so it should be more accurate if you want to use it for varmints. It comes with a 16" or 22" barrel.

There is about a 3 month back order on new guns (you are wanting to build one), hopefully with all the other issues they are facing, slamming some gun control right out of the chute may get some opposition.


----------



## str8shtr (Jul 4, 2008)

I am hoping thats the case nueces.
dpms has a model called the predical for $699.00 I dont know if I can build one cheaper. I am new to this so I dont know what I should expect to pay for components.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

You definately will save money building one as opposed to buying a completed rifle. You can even get an AR upper in the FNH 5.7x28 if you want. Just dont settle on parts, get what you really want. Especially if you are going to build one, it will still save you some cash but you will get what you wanted too. I would suggest a free floated barrel for varmint hunting. Also, you could even buy a Sig 556 that is quite similar to an AR, but I dont know alot about that specific rife. Heard good things from the one guy I met with one


----------



## str8shtr (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. The more I get into it the more confused I get. Their is a whole bunch of stuff out there. One question I have is how much should I expect for a quality lower? The prices are all over the place


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I would think a decent lower would run about $300. Take a look at CMMG's lower


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

buggsz24 said:


> Lycan said:
> 
> 
> > Tell me about it. :roll: I'm still waiting on a 6.5 Grendel upper from Alexander Arms. I was hoping to get a DSA SA58 with my tax return this year, but I'm not too optimistic about that right now.
> ...


This one, the 24" Overwatch:










Man, I can't wait to smoke a yote with that bad boy! -8/-


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

What is so great about the 6.5 Grendel? I havent ever known anyone to shoot that caliber, near as I can tell it seems to be comparable to the 6.8 Rem. Or am I missing something?


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

str8shtr said:


> Thanks for all the replies. The more I get into it the more confused I get. Their is a whole bunch of stuff out there. One question I have is how much should I expect for a quality lower? The prices are all over the place


I've seen them as cheap as 95 dollars and as expensive as 700+. With the current lower situation, get any lower you can find! Lowers generally only come 2 ways. Billet or Forged. Billet is more expensive becuase it has more of a "customized" look to it and its milled from a solid block of aluminum. Larue, Sundevil and POF make a billet. Forged is what Bushmaster, RockRiver, Armalite, CMMG, and pretty much everyone else makes. unless you are looking to build a safequeen or custom rifle I would stick with Forged. with that being said, the differences between forged recievers is minimal at best. if you look at some of the side by side pictures in this link (http://www.ar15.com/forums/topic.html?b ... 1&t=577070) it will show you the standard differences. but you do have to look close at some of them.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Bax* said:


> What is so great about the 6.5 Grendel? I havent ever known anyone to shoot that caliber, near as I can tell it seems to be comparable to the 6.8 Rem. Or am I missing something?


What isn't cool about it?

The Grendel uses the same bolt carrier and upper as the AR-15 in a 5.56, with a different barrel, bolt and magazine you can turn your AR into a legitimate 800-1000yd threat.

The Grendel's long round which gives it an exceptionally high ballistic coefficient, so it uses efficiency to get distance instead of a large mass of powder, which is another reason that is so cool. Nealy no more recoil than the standard AR ammunition and a great deal more distance and terminal ballistics.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Is the Grendle a newer round? I have heard of it, but never knew anything about it. I like that the bullets are heavier than the 5.56, so thats a plus. Are they pretty easy to find ammo for? Or do most people reload them? Gotta plead ignorance on this round


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The 6.5 Grendel was developed by Alexander Arms, and from what I understand, is now being loaded by Hornady.
Try this link.
http://www.alexanderarms.com/grendel.htm


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Bax* said:


> Is the Grendle a newer round? I have heard of it, but never knew anything about it. I like that the bullets are heavier than the 5.56, so thats a plus. Are they pretty easy to find ammo for? Or do most people reload them? Gotta plead ignorance on this round


It is a newer round, and is one of those (like the 6.8 SPC) that the military is supposedly "looking at" to replace the current 5.56 round. The idea is that they would like something super accurate with more punch than the 5.56x45 but easier on the shoulder than the 7.62x51. The other thing is that they can easily modify existing M4s and M16s to either caliber. Wolf loads ammo for it now too, but I would say most Grendel shooters roll their own. Future Weapons did a segment on it, but I couldn't find the full length one:






Sorry, couldn't get it to embed for some reason.


----------

